# So is the TOS Galactica Next Out?



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

(Apparent) Box art can be seen here:

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/ourkits/kits/productpage-classicgalactica.html

Latest word is mid February.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, yes, the original Battlestar Galactica is next in the queue.
The release date of mid-February is also what I've heard, but that could change. Winter storms, dock problems, and U.S. Customs have a way of fouling things up.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

This is the reason why we should be producing models kits in this country, there are a number of companies that injection mold plastic for other industries why can't they run these molds that were produced in China? Moebius Models owns the molds why not ship them here?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Because it costs less money.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The reasons kits are not produced here are twofold: unions......cost. It's that simple!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

dreadnaught726 said:


> The reasons kits are not produced here are twofold: unions......cost. It's that simple!


WOW, wow, and....... wow.

Doesn't this kind of fall under the TOS 'Politics' issue!

It doesn't matter if a shop is a 'union' or a 'non-union' shop.

As long as the wages are significantly higher than another labor source, the issue is the same.

Once a countries wages get high enough to not make using them cost effective, then corporations will move to another source.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Round2 is using a US injection company for the upcoming repop of the Star Trek Exploration Set. Increasing wages in China and shipping costs may drive some jobs back to the USA.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> WOW, wow, and....... wow.
> 
> Doesn't this kind of fall under the TOS 'Politics' issue!


Yes, and that being said, let's please refrain from such in the future. There's a reason why Politics and Religion are a verboten subject at most online forums. 

No harm no foul! :thumbsup:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

As for the Galactica, to quote Tom Petty:

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

The pain... the pain...

Moebius is now saying it looks like it may be the 1st week of March for the Galactica. However, it definitely is on it's way here now.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It must be the same extremely cold weather, Arctic Vortex that's slammed the North American East Coast. 






It'll be here when it gets here. No rush in my part - got lots of kits to build!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

But I wants it now!

I guess I'll survive till it gets here.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If you don't survive, can I have yours...?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> It must be the same extremely cold weather, Arctic Vortex that's slammed the North American East Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like you we all got kits to work on but that don't make it any less frustrating!!:wave:


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)




----------

